# 2007 Moose Pic



## jeffinwestfargo (May 5, 2007)

I got this big cow in December 07 just outside of Page, ND with a .338. For those of you who get a moose tag this year, I would check out the Page and Hope area. There are quite a few moose out there, and the farmers are very helpful with telling you where they are and letting you hunt on land that is otherwise posted. Find out where the farmers meet for coffee EARLY in the morning and stop in for their advice. I even made business cards with a picture of a moose on it and my cell phone # and handed it out to every person within 50 miles. And I lived in my vehicle for 4 days from before sunrise to sunset. This once in a lifetime ND hunt was the most fun I have ever had.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm thinking you meant December of 2006? :lol:

Thanks for sharing. Once in a lifetime opportunity...


----------



## jeffinwestfargo (May 5, 2007)

Sorry. Yes it was from December of 2006


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

The cafe in Sibley opens at 8am and there is a retired farmer in there that has a 1999 suburban that he used as his "Casino Car" and in 2002 he had just hit 10,000 miles with it.

He also bought a new pickup every year and put about 13-14000 miles on each year. He knew where everything was. Lots of moose in that area.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Great Picture!!! Thanks for sharing the Picture!!

Congrats!! :beer:


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

congrats :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Congrats!!
I actually bumped a cow moose up near that area when I was still hunting with my bow for whitetails. It was damn close and about left a stain in my shorts. I was damn glad there was no calf around that day, the outcome could have been different!!!


----------

